# Will FSP SAGA II 350w support 5770



## v.Na5h (Jul 27, 2010)

Check this link out
    FSP >> PC Power Supply >> ATX 12V ver.2.3 >>  APN,(85)

    the 350w version has a dual rail 12v of 16a
    and the 400w version has a dual rail 12v of 17a

    so can i add a 5770 on this psu
    i calculated using the outervision calc that without gfx card
    my wattage for core i-3 system (at 100% load and 40% ageing) comes  out to be

    Minimum PSU Wattage: 181 W(which is the actual load)
    Recommended 231 -this is 50+ of 181

    add tdp 108 to 181 =290w (way below 350 even considering +50w and  very high cap ageing that too at peak load)

now according to amperage theory,

    the guy at guru3d says the it requires 40a amerage on 12v rail
   source:
 Radeon HD 5770 review

    and now 500w ones gives 18+18 =36a (dual rail)
    in that case even a 500w saga II will not suffice

now most of u would say to get the *ever favorite, chubbly-bubbly,  cutey pie, thousand award winning* corsair vx450
check the below link
 Welcome to Corsair :: VX Power Supply Product Information

its 33a just 1a more than fsp saga 350w

now if 5770 requires 40a what must be the case of 5970 of the gtx stuffs
So now then can i believe that fsp is good to go

or iam i getting it all wrong!!!


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

v.Na5h said:


> Check this link out
> FSP >> PC Power Supply >> ATX 12V ver.2.3 >>  APN,(85)
> 
> the 350w version has a dual rail 12v of 16a
> ...



ATI has the list on the AMD site of the PSUs, see that list and grab the one you can afford 

Here is the link to the list

AMD Certified Power Supplies


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ PSU not on the list can also support graphics cards. yes Saga II 350W can support, but i'll say get the 400W version & be safe. peace of mind. Corsair VX450W can support upto HD5850 or GTX465/460.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 8, 2010)

@v.Na5h : You can just add up the amps, its not linear. The FSP 350W has dual 16A rails, but it gives about 27A, which is still good for its price and should be fine for the 5770, have a look at the seasonic 380W PSU too.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 8, 2010)

vwad said:


> Here is the link to the list
> 
> AMD Certified Power Supplies



why is vx450 not in the list?

Anyways, FSP 350 can handle the card as the card requires 20+amps and FSP provides about 27A as said above. But while selecting a PSU its good if the PSU is 80+ efficient.

Have a look on here : Article : Is An Expensive PSU Worth its Price ?


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 8, 2010)

the FSP Saga II is 80+ efficiency bro...kick ass for Rs1500 aint it? The only down side i guess is the relatively short cable length.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ i doubt it. Corsair VX is 80+. FSP Saga II is 80% or say above 75%. for 80%+, FSP got other series.


----------



## vwad (Aug 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ i doubt it. Corsair VX is 80+. FSP Saga II is 80% or say above 75%. for 80%+, FSP got other series.



Exactly. The Epsilon & Everest Series.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ i doubt it. Corsair VX is 80+. FSP Saga II is 80% or say above 75%. for 80%+, FSP got other series.



I bought it, it is 80+. Box clearly says it has APFC and 80< efficiency.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 9, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> I bought it, it is 80+. Box clearly says it has APFC and 80< efficiency.



i using the Saga II myself. & yes it says 80%+. but i doubt it. cause at such cheap price, a good 12V ampere & such high efficiency, it won't be easy. if its really 80%+, its good for me


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 9, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> I bought it, it is 80+. Box clearly says it has APFC and 80< efficiency.



>80% is a claim and 80+ is a certification.Thats the difference.My pro 500 W (OEM HEC) also claims >80%.Hope it does so


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah.. it should be clearly written with the 80+ Certified LOGO with it.

Logo : *www.efficientproducts.org/productImages/80Pluslogo_r.gif

it can be plain, bronze or also gold.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 9, 2010)

well, most of the PSUs with APFC, are usually 80+, maybe, its cheap because its not certified


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah.. might be! 

anyone using it? is it really 80+?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

where did OP go?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^^
guys stop bumping on this dead thread x-(
the op is missing in action
look at the date of thread creation it is 27th july
it died that day itself
until Rajan1311 revived the thread by mistake on 8th august


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 11, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^^
> guys stop bumping on this dead thread x-(
> the op is missing in action
> look at the date of thread creation it is 27th july
> ...



The thread was not very old, bumped into it via google, it was just 10 days old...


----------

